# The T.V. show Doomsday Preppers



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Netflix has the T.V. show Doomsday Preppers and I was watching it today.

Every episode starts out with each prepper explaining what doomsday scenario they are prepping for.

I see a lot of, 
"I'm prepping for Terrorist attack"
or other things like 
-Long term power grid failure
-Earthquakes
-Nuclear war
-Economic collapse
-Food shortages
-Global plague 
-World War III
I even saw a person prepping for F5 tornadoes and another prepping for thunderstorms that destroy the earth

Most of these are more area specific like earthquakes.
I'm from Michigan and we don't have earthquakes much.
Michigan doesn't have tornadoes much. 

So all this got me to thinking.
I need to decide what I'm really prepping for.
What kind of natural disasters are common for Michigan?
I can't really think of anything other than shitty winters. 

My brother seems to think economic collapse/food shortage is the best thing to prep for.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you are in certain parts of Michigan, maybe prep for sharia law?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If you are in certain parts of Michigan, maybe prep for sharia law?


Dearborn ain't what she used to be.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Every scenario will undoubtedly involve food shortages so you can't go wrong storing food or preparing to be able to produce your own food.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Every scenario will undoubtedly involve food shortages so you can't go wrong storing food or preparing to be able to produce your own food.


Get a gun to protect the food.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Suggest you look for the most common denominators for all situations you listed and address them first.

*Such as:* 
Food stores closed
All stores closed.
Chaos around the area.
Possible lack of water service.
Lack of power.

After you work on those for a short period of time, then relook and consider adding to the chaos time.

When you get through, the cause won't be that important. Your being supplied independently will be important.

If the actual chaos event is a mass college population streaking through the community you won't have to stop staring and go to the store. You will just wish you had thought of a lawn chair.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you really need a reason??


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Do you really need a reason??


I think the whole premise of the series is about just that: to your mind what things things are going to hell, and so how are you prepping for it?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Do a risk assessment. Take two things, likelihood of something happening and impact should it happen. Make a list, think normal events and also think out of the box.. then rate them all from 1-10 with one being the lowest score (least likely or minimal impact).

You should have 2 scores for each scenario. The ones with the highest likelihood and highest impact should be your target prep. 

So as an example EMP/CME is a 1 on the likelihood but 10 on impact. Hurricane/flood is a 7 on likelihood and a 7 on impact. So I’d prep for hurricanes primarily and anything else secondarily or as the rating dictate.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Get a gun to protect the food.


Not a handgun, but a rifle.
And not a Poodle Shooter, but an honest to God .30 caliber.
Preferably something in 30-06, but even a 30-30 lever action will do the job just fine.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not a handgun, but a rifle.
> And not a Poodle Shooter, but an honest to God .30 caliber.
> Preferably something in 30-06, but even a 30-30 lever action will do the job just fine.


A handgun is only to fight your way back to your rifle.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Starting your basic prepping covers your basic needs for anything. It’s later on you get into specific situational needs. JMHO


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How many people purchase car insurance, or home owner's or renter's insurance, or maybe some insurance in case you die? 
Prepping is REAL LIFE insurance, plain and simple. I was a paramedic for a long time. I used to sit in my easy chair, assured
that if something bad happened the guberment would come to my aid and save me. Then I saw what happened in Katrina.
I began prepping at once. Obviously most people are going to look at what the most likely disaster event might occur in their
area and prep for that. But most prepping can be carried forward toward another disaster. And you go on from there.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Get a gun to protect the food.


I got that covered..


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> Do a risk assessment. Take two things, likelihood of something happening and impact should it happen. Make a list, think normal events and also think out of the box.. then rate them all from 1-10 with one being the lowest score (least likely or minimal impact).
> 
> You should have 2 scores for each scenario. The ones with the highest likelihood and highest impact should be your target prep.
> 
> So as an example EMP/CME is a 1 on the likelihood but 10 on impact. Hurricane/flood is a 7 on likelihood and a 7 on impact. So I'd prep for hurricanes primarily and anything else secondarily or as the rating dictate.


That's a good idea..


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Slippy said:


> If you are in certain parts of Michigan, maybe prep for sharia law?


What's Sharia Law? 
I'm pretty far North of Detroit..


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not a handgun, but a rifle.
> And not a Poodle Shooter, but an honest to God .30 caliber.
> Preferably something in 30-06, but even a 30-30 lever action will do the job just fine.


Yes I have both hand guns and rifles.
The calibers I have are 
22 long rifle
223 Remington
7.62x39 Soviet
308 Winchester
380 ACP
9mm Luger
20 gauge shotgun
50 caliber muzzle loader
Oh and 17 caliber pellet gun


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Starting your basic prepping covers your basic needs for anything. It's later on you get into specific situational needs. JMHO


Good idea. 
That makes sense.
Basic prepping needs.
-Alternative power/heat source
-Good bugout cabin
-Stockpile of ammo/weapons
-Security system
-Stockpile of water/non perishable food 
-Source of continual food 
-Stockpile of medicine 
After I get these covered and anything I should add? Then focus on specific scenarios?


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

Sadly, I am preparing for that day when Constitutional Americans have to decide how strongly we are going to stand against the socio/communist psychopaths hiding behind the American flag. I fear it is just around the corner and all of this impeachment trash talk is just a diversion from what is really happening.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

-Alternative power/heat source - Wood and steam
-Good bugout cabin - living in it now
-Stockpile of ammo/weapons - done, including reloading and alternate reloading knowledge. Get a bolt that converts your standard .223 to a .22.
-Security system - female German Sheppard
-Stockpile of water/non perishable food - cistern, well, seeds, books on planting, and on the hoof preservation system
-Source of continual food - see above
-Stockpile of medicine - The only way you can do prescription meds is over a 7 day period hold back one every other day, wait three days, do it again and build up a supply. Then cycle them with new orders.

After I get these covered and anything I should add? Then focus on specific scenarios? Literally, consider everything is shut down, prepare thusly, and anything less will be a cakewalk.

Oh, and why do I never hear Preppers speak of making sure they have the Bible? King James Version (with commentary). If we think we can do this on our own, survive in the wilderness surrounded by enemies, we are going down the fast track to total destruction.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well this thread is a couple months old and I wrote it shortly before I knew about the Chinese flu or Covid 19
So yeah I'm prepping for economic collapse and marshal law from Covid 19...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigz1983 said:


> Well this thread is a couple months old and I wrote it shortly before I knew about the Chinese flu or Covid 19
> So yeah I'm prepping for economic collapse and marshal law from Covid 19...


I am already there, need nothing more at this time.

Started adding the last of what I would need just after Christmas, thought of the the last two outbreaks.

Keep going, this thing is not over by a long shot.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Good thinking...

I have really been slacking on my prepping..
This Covid 19 threw me off guard. 
I was working on stockpiling more ammo before all this Covid 19 stuff happened but I'm not where I want to be ammo wise.
Now there is a shortage of ammo and I have been ordering it online when I find it available. 
I'm from Michigan and all sporting goods stores and gun shops are closed because their considered "non-essential"
There's more than just the ammo it's everything..


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

So where I have lived the past 20 years we have had two major storms that knocked us and the rest of our town/area out of commission for weeks. So when the first one happened and i was stuck eating tuna every meal for a week and ran out of food, no electricity and no heat) I started prepping specifically for bad winters (food, heat source, water). As time has progressed we are now prepping for just about anything you can think of. We want to be as prepared as possible for anything that could happen.

So now while everyone is running around looking like fools, we are playing it cool.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jp4GA said:


> So where I have lived the past 20 years we have had two major storms that knocked us and the rest of our town/area out of commission for weeks. So when the first one happened and i was stuck eating tuna every meal for a week and ran out of food, no electricity and no heat) I started prepping specifically for bad winters (food, heat source, water). As time has progressed we are now prepping for just about anything you can think of. We want to be as prepared as possible for anything that could happen.
> So now while everyone is running around looking like fools, we are playing it cool.


This is exactly what happened to me, but it was in the 1978 blizzard, power out for two weeks, roads not cleared here for 4 days.

Ate assorted canned food that we had, no tuna don't care for it.

Started prepping for storms of different kinds, right after, summer and winter types.

Then slick willie slithered into the WH and that sent me in a different direction.

Have 5 years of food stashed, enough guns and ammo to outfit a rifle platoon, plus wood for fuel for my lifetime.

Today I am pretty well prepared for just about anything that can happen, barring a nuke strike on top of me.

Most important, ready and able to shift to a non electric/ hydrocarbon fuel life style.

People in the 1800's and 1700's did it so can we.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Most important, ready and able to shift to a non electric/ hydrocarbon fuel life style.
> People in the 1800's and 1700's did it so can we.


With the addition of the hand-pump on the well last summer, so are we. All the way down.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> With the addition of the hand-pump on the well last summer, so are we. All the way down.


I have a pitcher pump and piping for my well if things go south.

The well is my backup #1, #2 is the lake out front, I am on town water for normal times.

I don't have it installed but it is ready to be, was in once for testing.

Bought it at a yard sale about 10 years ago for ten bucks, needed work done on it which I did.

The thing was made in the 1920's and sold by Sears and Sawbucks.

Sorry, it was more like 20 years ago!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigz1983 said:


> Yes I have both hand guns and rifles.
> The calibers I have are
> 22 long rifle
> 223 Remington
> ...


I read back through this thread. You seem well covered. Get a .45 acp, Great American!!  You seem like you have things covered. Nothing like a 1911 in the hand, though, when things go bump in the night!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My well is 225 feet deep.
I have seen hand pumps that were advertised to work at that depth, but the way my well was installed, the 220 volt pump is attached directly to the well head. I'd have to physically remove it and then install the hand pump.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My well is 225 feet deep.
> I have seen hand pumps that were advertised to work at that depth, but the way my well was installed, the 220 volt pump is attached directly to the well head. I'd have to physically remove it and then install the hand pump.


Those deep well pumps aren't pitcher style are they?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My well is 20 feet deep, at low water there is still 7+ feet of water in it.

Right now it is filled to about 4 feet from ground level, same level as the lake.. 

The actual pump part sits at 17 feet when in.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My well is 225 feet deep.
> I have seen hand pumps that were advertised to work at that depth, but the way my well was installed, the 220 volt pump is attached directly to the well head. I'd have to physically remove it and then install the hand pump.


That is *exactly* how ours is. Well at 200', 220V pump at 190' (run by solar system, not 'direct solar') drilled/installed in 2016.. When I had the hand pump installed last summer - they pulled the pit adapter and ran the hand pump's pipe down (pump at 180') in the same casing. Our static is at 47 so that helps with getting the water coming, lol.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi. New to the forum. I too have watched Doomsday Preppers and one thing that strikes me that the experts at the end of the show frequently mention is how important it is to have a team/community. Rather than having guns to protect your stash from your fellow humans, wouldn’t it be better to pool your resources? For example, say that some prepared neighbors have a 3-6 month of dried food, hunting rifles, water purification, etc. We’re well prepared so we’re in that camp, and if my neighbor’s kids are starving, I’m sharing. I’m not letting children die from starvation on my watch. Then me and some of the other dads take our guns and go get a gator (we’re in Florida). Many neighbors have gardens, and the ones who don’t could be harvesting by summer if we worked together. I’m pretty sure working together is a better plan than trying to defend your stash against a mob, but feel free to bring your argument and prove me wrong. 

Just because we don’t hunt and grow our own food today doesn’t mean we can’t. Our economy has just gotten away from that, but it isn’t hard and you can pick it up in a day.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Hi. New to the forum. I too have watched Doomsday Preppers and one thing that strikes me that the experts at the end of the show frequently mention is how important it is to have a team/community. Rather than having guns to protect your stash from your fellow humans, wouldn't it be better to pool your resources? For example, say that some prepared neighbors have a 3-6 month of dried food, hunting rifles, water purification, etc. We're well prepared so we're in that camp, and if my neighbor's kids are starving, I'm sharing. I'm not letting children die from starvation on my watch. Then me and some of the other dads take our guns and go get a gator (we're in Florida). Many neighbors have gardens, and the ones who don't could be harvesting by summer if we worked together. I'm pretty sure working together is a better plan than trying to defend your stash against a mob, but feel free to bring your argument and prove me wrong.
> 
> Just because we don't hunt and grow our own food today doesn't mean we can't. Our economy has just gotten away from that, but it isn't hard and you can pick it up in a day.


Despite what Michael Bloomberg said, you can't just "pick it up in a day."


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Not sure what you’re referring to, but I think with good leadership we could have our neighborhood self-sufficient pretty quickly. I think we’d have enough people with extra food to start us out. Enough of us can hunt and fish. We have lakes right in our neighborhood. Many of us garden and we could quickly convert backyards and grassy common areas. 

Then I’d just make sure that the other neighborhoods in our area were doing the same thing so nobody is hungry and nobody has a reason to start fighting.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

We have flocks of sandcranes walking around here that could feed a family for days.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Not sure what you're referring to, but I think with good leadership we could have our neighborhood self-sufficient pretty quickly. I think we'd have enough people with extra food to start us out. Enough of us can hunt and fish. We have lakes right in our neighborhood. Many of us garden and we could quickly convert backyards and grassy common areas.
> 
> Then I'd just make sure that the other neighborhoods in our area were doing the same thing so nobody is hungry and nobody has a reason to start fighting.


Did you used to garden on the roofs in Boston?

Hey @Slippy - better watch out for this guy. He wants to share your food while his community gets organized.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It is hard and you can’t pick it up in a day. Realistically, you will slowly starve to death before you figure it out. Sorry to burst your bubble, but you need a serious reality check.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Not sure what you're referring to, but I think with good leadership we could have our neighborhood self-sufficient pretty quickly. I think we'd have enough people with extra food to start us out. Enough of us can hunt and fish. We have lakes right in our neighborhood. Many of us garden and we could quickly convert backyards and grassy common areas.
> 
> Then I'd just make sure that the other neighborhoods in our area were doing the same thing so nobody is hungry and nobody has a reason to start fighting.


Well you said, "Just because we don't hunt and grow our own food today doesn't mean we can't. Our economy has just gotten away from that, *but it isn't hard and you can pick it up in a day*.

You can't just pick up hunting, fishing or growing a productive garden in a day. If you think you can, well...good luck with that.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Think what you will, but I believe those of us who have those skills could teach them to others quickly. 

My parents taught me how to grow food in our garden in one season. 

And mountain girl, in this hypothetical situation I wouldn’t ask anyone else to do anything they didn’t want to do, but anyone who didn’t want to participate in what we decided to do as a group also wouldn’t be able to participate in the rewards once the harvest came in. I think people would recognize that the group offers safety and security that going it alone just can’t. 

Also, I would share my food with my neighbor’s children, and starve to death myself before I let one of them go. 

Here’s what I would start with:

1) oragnize the neighborhood and see what resources we have among WILLING participants (and again I think most rational people would see that the best option is to work together as a team just like we do every day at work, school, etc. This situation would be no different). There’s power in numbers.

2) immediately initiate a plan to grow crops (which as I said we know how to do - and most neighborhoods usually at least one avid gardener)

3) hunt and find food to expand resources until crops are ready (again I can hunt and fish as can many of my neighbor friends)

Humans are oriented towards cooperation or we wouldn’t live in cities and neighborhoods. Our ancestors obviously lived and thrived in small communities that basically look like what I’ve just described (I’ll grant that tribe wars were common, but I’d argue that good leadership could prevent them). All that would happen is people would look for leaders who would organize their community and get everyone working together to provide security and safety. 

I wouldn’t want to try to defend myself for years against a mob of intelligent humans for who knows how long. I would much rather try to establish a new normal. 

It just would make much more sense to immediately work at rebuilding society in a disaster hypothetical situation like this.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I was never suggesting that I could learn those skill in a day. I was saying that i have those skills and I could show 5 neighbors how to start their own garden in one day and come back to help frequently. I could do the same with hunting and fishing. Teach a man to fish right?


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

If anyone is reading this forum and is worried about our food supply chain, google and print guides for foods you can grow from kitchen scraps to get you going. Tell your neighbors now without scaring or alarming anyone. You can present it as a cool idea and a basic precaution should things take a turn.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> If anyone is reading this forum and is worried about our food supply chain, google and print guides for foods you can grow from kitchen scraps to get you going. Tell your neighbors now without scaring or alarming anyone. You can present it as a cool idea and a basic precaution should things take a turn.


Well now, to hell with the neighbors, I live in the country, 10 acres, on a private road(my road),

one neighbor I help she is in her 80's.

That person and her daughter are 200 yards from me, others 500+ yards, I don't know them and don't care to either.

They can do what they want, just don't come here, I grow food myself and am not sharing what I have, it is non GMO.

To me you sound like you have been well indoctrinated in either socialism or communism.

You remind me of the hippy commune dwellers of the 60's.

I am not going to do any social experiment in a time of crisis.

If you have a religious bent to this, not having a Jim Jones cocktail either.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I think the "Little Red Hen" story is probably most appropriate. However, the cow, the cat and the pig all have weapons !


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m not a socialist but I do have a religious worldview (my screen name refers to a primary tenant of Jesus’s teachings). 

I’m not alone in that though. That’s 65% of the country, so we outnumber everyone. And believe me, the Christian concepts (and you also have to understand that we have a very patriotic, "Americanized" version of Christianity in our country that is very different from what you might find in Great Britain for example) penetrate deep for people who were brought up on them and that’s what people fall back on in times of crisis. (I think it's higher than that too. Probably still closer to the 78% reported in 2012. I think our country went through a period where religious belief was beginning to be seen as unnecessary and therefore went into decline. But after this pandemic, I'm positive you'll see higher numbers reported as people - especially millennials - reconnect with the religion of their parents and grandparents to get through this situation.)

So if we all were to isolate from each other and not care about our neighbors and attempt to rebuild our society, how would we defend our country against foreign invaders? Let’s assume for a second that other countries still had militaries after some kind of disaster. As an American, would you not want to join a militia with your countrymen to defend your homeland? Why would you hole up in your house and let your county fall apart?


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Once the invaders took over they’d seize your property anyway, and you can't defend yourself again a foreign army. Nobody could do that alone. That's why we spend so much on our armed forces. If we’re ever weakened as a country and can’t defend ourselves, we will be invaded, and people with 100 guns on 10-acre properties will be no match for those invading armies. Your best shot would be a militia.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Apologies for any typos. I’m writing from my phone


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I think we have to understand that our ability to even amass the kinds of resources, arms, etc. that many of us have is not just because we can plan and think ahead; it's because we live in a country where we're actually free to do these things. People in China are literally dying and being tortured by their government for their freedom and it leaves me with a very heavy heart to think that the very Americans who actually had the brains to stockpile resources and weapons would be content to sit idly by and watch our country fall apart. 

I would use my resources to do whatever I could to save our people and our country. I hope there are many more like me, and very few who would want to isolate themselves. These ideas are not socialist or communist. They're the exact opposite. In this hypothetical scenario, the only chance we'd have of being overtaken by a communist superpower would be working together to defend ourselves. How can a bunch of individuals who are isolated from one another have an ice cube's chance in hell against a foreign army that IS working together to take them all down?

I think it's a bit naive to think that if the U.S. fell apart economically and subsequently militarily and China was still strong that you'd be able to live indefinitely on your acreage with no military or infrastructure to defend you from foreign invaders. They have 1.4 billion people packed like sardines. They'd definitely want to spread out and utilize their new territory to it's fullest extent.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> I'm not a socialist but I do have a religious worldview (my screen name refers to a primary tenant of Jesus's teachings).
> 
> I'm not alone in that though. That's 65% is the country so we outnumber everyone. And believe me, the Christian concepts penetrate deep for people who were brought up on them and that's what people fall back on in times of crisis. (I think it's higher than that too. Probably still closer to the 78% reported in 2012. I think our country went through a period where religious belief was beginning to be seen as unnecessary and therefore went into decline. But after this pandemic, I'm positive you'll see higher numbers reported as people - especially millennials - reconnect with the religion of their parents and grandparents to get through this situation.)
> 
> So if we all were to isolate from each other and not care about our neighbors and attempt to rebuild our society, how would we defend our country against foreign invaders? Let's assume for a second that other countries still had militaries after some kind of disaster. As an American, would you not want to join a militia with your countrymen to defend your homeland? Why would you hole up in your house and let your county fall apart?


This is to answer to this and your following posts.

First off, you know shit about me.

Second, FYI, I spent 22 years in the active military and National Guard, my "duty" has been done, in spades.

I also spent 20 years on a police department, add that to the "duty" time.

Third, I belonged to a militia in the 80's that rose up because of the Clinton abuses of the office he held.

I sure as hell think I did my part for the country and the people, what have you done outside of babble on here???

Get a grip on your ass, I am 79 years old and am not running out to join anything.

How much time have you spent in the military, junior, and I don't mean any stupid video games???

As of now I am not worried about foreign armies knocking on my door, or OPFOR airborne troops jumping into my town.

The probability of the ****** invading us is about .0001%, nuke us yes but no invasion.

They will migrate to the west into russia and mongolia long before they would even think of coming this way.

We have a greater threat from the F'N politicians in charge here giving us up to the ******

From the volume of crap you put in here, you are a keyboard commando in my opinion.

If we collapse the ****** will too, who will they sell their products to???

I am not worried about foreign invaders but of gang bangers from the big city if thing get worse.

I have oversimplified things here because I am not a speed typer but a hunt and peck type.

I am a Christian, but I don't go around broadcasting it, when you grow up you may get a better idea on life.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

First, thank you for your service. We know nothing about each other and I was making comments that were generalized and not specifically directed at you.

I’d recommend that everyone read When China Rules The World or at least look at the wiki. There are more ways to “take over” the world than a direct invasion.

The net effect of a hostile take over and a slow erosion would be the same. 

The sheer manpower and the control and influence the Chinese government has over their people is staggering. 

Might makes right, and the most powerful governments tend to shape the way the world functions. We're used to the world functioning in a way that is Western, and most people cannot conceive of a world that functions any differently.

The overarching point is that we cannot let our country become weak economically. That’s why I am not in favor of this stimulus. 

Also, I don’t buy into the idea that you shouldn't talk about your religion publically. I think that concept is actually a subtle attempt to infringe upon our right to free speech, and it's really taken hold in our country over the past few decades.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Water
Food
Clothing
Shelter
Work on 

longevity 
Redundancy 
Security 
All preperation will be similar for all unknown


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@GreatestCommandment when Noah had his family and livestock in the ark, he shut the door. Period.

I think we're in worse times than those days--right now. These are wicked, wicked times. I don't want to see anybody go to hell. Not even my worst enemy. But man, we've earned it what with 125,000 abortions per day in our world; babies being slaughtered in their mother's wombs each day.

And you want to trust your neighbor? Pray for them. If you can do an act of charity; that's good! But for the love of Our Lord Jesus, don't trust them.

Okay, granted I don't know the mind of Almighty God. But if it gets bad enough, then after this coming chastisement is over (whenever that is), I believe society will be restructured and become more Godly--for a time. Then people can and will work together for a while. But not now.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I understand your point about gang bangers from the cities. Where we are is too far from the cities to make it out to especially if gas is in short supply. It would be like finding a needle in a haystack, especially if you didn't have google maps and a GPS.

No, I would not want to live in the city in a disaster scenario. But I think in the country and in our less densely populated suburbs, you could keep things from getting out of hand with good leadership. Again, we can hunt, fish, forage and also plant crops. 

I think it would take one hell of a disaster to keep most small-town American communities from surviving.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Correction: God shut the door, not Noah, sorry.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Annie said:


> @GreatestCommandment when Noah had his family and livestock in the ark, he shut the door. Period.
> 
> I think we're in worse times than those days--right now. These are wicked, wicked times. I don't want to see anybody go to hell. Not even my worst enemy. But man, we've earned it what with 125,000 abortions per day in our world; babies being slaughtered in their mother's wombs each day.
> 
> ...


I always think of John Harper, a pastor who was on the Titanic and stayed behind and called for "women, children, and the unsaved" to get the lifeboats. He knew that if they could live longer, they might have a chance to turn their lives around, and I'm sure many of them did especially after benefitting from such an incredibly selfless act.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes. God shut the door to protect Noah and his family. As Christians, our mandate to care for others, spread the good news, and be completely selfless like a Christ isn’t suspended because of a disaster.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Yes. God shut the door to protect Noah and his family. As Christians, our mandate to care for others, spread the good news, and be completely selfless like a Christ isn't suspended because of a disaster.


You can do that anytime, not just in times of trial like now. So why not just go out and give your food and money to the poor now? Do you?

There's a hierarchy of responsibility. Family comes first. If we're married people with children or elderly parents to care for, we're going to have to answer for them first and foremost. Our Lord's not going to be asking about everyone in the neighborhood if I didn't do my best with the ones He's given me to care for.

Jesus spent 30 years at home living a hidden life before He began His ministry. He lived at home, learned a trade, took care of his mother after his foster father died. By the looks of it I think Our Lord considers that a pretty high priority.

If you're called to a religious life, it's different and yes that is a higher calling in a certain sense. Not everyone has that calling, and if you do have it, that's why it's better not to have a family to look after.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatestCommandment said:


> I always think of John Harper, a pastor who was on the Titanic and stayed behind and called for "women, children, and the unsaved" to get the lifeboats. He knew that if they could live longer, they might have a chance to turn their lives around, and I'm sure many of them did especially after benefitting from such an incredibly selfless act.


Well that's just called being a man. God bless him.

There was a Navy Chaplain in Pearl Harbor who did the same thing. God bless him. He made everyone else get out first, then he went down with the ship.

I don't see that as being the same set of circumstances we were referring to previously.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Alteredstate said:


> Water
> Food
> Clothing
> Shelter
> ...


I agree..
I gotta a lot of work to do..


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Yes. God shut the door to protect Noah and his family. As Christians, our mandate to care for others, spread the good news, and be completely selfless like a Christ isn't suspended because of a disaster.


I understand what your saying the problem is if I only prep just enough to secure food, water and necessities for my family then my necessities will run out quickly if I bring new people on board. 
I have thought about my friends and other family members that know that I am prepping and how they going to come over to my place to bug out. 
I know I have to turn them away.
It sucks.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

bigz1983 said:


> I understand what your saying the problem is if I only prep just enough to secure food, water and necessities for my family then my necessities will run out quickly if I bring new people on board.
> I have thought about my friends and other family members that know that I am prepping and how they going to come over to my place to bug out.
> I know I have to turn them away.
> It sucks.


That's why I think that the concept of stopping once you have preps like food, water and arms is folly. You also need the skills to acquire new resources. And to secure you and your family's future, the smartest thing to do would be to make sure that the people around you (ideally for many many miles) are also capable of taking care of themselves, so they're not coming after you to get your resources. (and who wants to spend the rest of their life on defense like that anyway?)

I've already started posting gardening tutorials on our neighborhood Facebook group.

We got along just fine without grocery stores for millennia. Our ancestors lived off of this very same land. All that is missing is the knowledge.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Annie said:


> You can do that anytime, not just in times of trial like now. So why not just go out and give your food and money to the poor now? Do you?
> 
> There's a hierarchy of responsibility. Family comes first. If we're married people with children or elderly parents to care for, we're going to have to answer for them first and foremost. Our Lord's not going to be asking about everyone in the neighborhood if I didn't do my best with the ones He's given me to care for.
> 
> ...


Well, I believe every Christian is called to the Great Commission. Maybe you have a different interpretation of the passages?

My argument here is that the best thing we can do to protect our children and parents is to make sure that our neighbors know how to take care of themselves.

I'm not exactly sure why this idea seems to be so controversial. Isn't it self evident that things would go much more smoothly in a disaster situation if everyone was prepared? And if people aren't prepared now, doesn't it follow that those of us who are should make every attempt to get other people to prepare, especially now since people are actually listening?


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

That show always cracked me up!


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Annie said:


> You can do that anytime, not just in times of trial like now. So why not just go out and give your food and money to the poor now? Do you?
> 
> There's a hierarchy of responsibility. Family comes first. If we're married people with children or elderly parents to care for, we're going to have to answer for them first and foremost. Our Lord's not going to be asking about everyone in the neighborhood if I didn't do my best with the ones He's given me to care for.
> 
> ...


Well, I believe every Christian is called to the Great Commission. Maybe you have a different interpretation of the passages?

My argument here is that the best thing we can do to protect our children is to make sure that our neighbors know how to take care of themselves.

I'm not exactly sure why this idea seems to be so controversial. Isn't it self evident that things would go much more smoothly in a disaster situation if everyone was prepared? And if people aren't prepared now, doesn't it follow that those of us who are should make every attempt to get other people to prepare, especially now since people are actually listening?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Well, I believe every Christian is called to the Great Commission. Maybe you have a different interpretation of the passages?
> 
> My argument here is that the best thing we can do to protect our children is to make sure that our neighbors know how to take care of themselves.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure why this idea seems to be so controversial. Isn't it self evident that things would go much more smoothly in a disaster situation if everyone was prepared? And if people aren't prepared now, doesn't it follow that those of us who are should make every attempt to get other people to prepare, especially now since people are actually listening?


As I've tried to explain, if you can do good, go for it. But people are still gonna be greedy. people be people and well....unless you just fell off of the turnip truck, you oughta know that.






I notice you didn't answer, may I ask again?



> Originally Posted by Annie: You can do that anytime, not just in times of trial like now. So why not just go out and give your food and money to the poor now? Do you?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Well, I believe every Christian is called to the Great Commission. Maybe you have a different interpretation of the passages?


Not everyone in the same way. As I've tried to explain previously. I give up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey @GreatestCommandment;

Are you here just to proselytize?

You did not answer my question, did or did you not serve your country in the military? YES or NO?

What have you done outside of lip service???

You are not here to learn anything but to push your own agenda.

Your constant theme is community integration, AKA socialism, and some form of theocracy over it.

On another theme, in my "service" to the country and its people,

I served as a search and rescue pilot in the Civil Air Patrol for 10 years.

Again, what the hell have you done, anything??????????

You essentially shit on me for not wanting to join a community self help thingy and preaching the word, Matthew 24:14.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> As I've tried to explain, if you can do good, go for it. But people are still gonna be greedy. people be people and well....unless you just fell off of the turnip truck, you oughta know that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He/she does not answer anything, just rambles on with dribble.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

What do you make of the story of the Good Samaritan then?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> What do you make of the story of the Good Samaritan then?


Still can't answer a question can you?????????????

In my opinion, if all you want to do is continue in the way you have,

Move on to another site, this forum is for preppers who need help and those who can help them.

This is not a preaching site for receptive sheep, do you want to carry the crook?


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I have not served. Both of my grandfathers did as well as my father in law. I have the utmost respect for those who served. 

I sincerely apologize for having offended you, especially since you’re a brother and a vet. I am not talking about a person like yourself or my grandfathers who have already done so much for the country. I’m talking about people who are at a place in life where they still have a lot to do for their country. My generation that is so distracted by Netflix that we really have no idea how to do much of anything for ourselves. I fear that my generation has lost respect for what our grandfathers fought for, and I’m not sure how prepared we’d be to do what they did. I see a lot of selfishness, and I worry that my generation will just roll over and take whatever happens without a fight.

edit: I forgot to answer the question about what I have done for the country. My main contribution thus far has been as a small business owner providing income for several families, significant tax dollars, and services to my community.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I just answered your question. 

I'd appreciate it if you'd answer mine. Would it not be better if more people in this country were prepared, and is it not in my best interest to make sure that the people in my immediate area are prepared so they're not breaking down my door when they need food and water?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> I just answered your question.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you'd answer mine. Would it not be better if more people in this country were prepared, and is it not in my best interest to make sure that the people in my immediate area are prepared so they're not breaking down my door when they need food and water?


Simple answer, YES it would be great if the whole country was prepared.

The second part is NO it is not in you better interest, you can offhandedly approach the subject, and leave it at that.

I would not go door to door preaching prepping to strangers around you, you will regret it.

I have done it with co workers until I had my own business and then to my employees.

Only, a few ever took it seriously, and did anything, others thought I had a screw loose..

I badgered my brother a doctor, into doing it 20 plus years ago, he now is glad he did take my advice.

No one is going to break down my door to get my stores, big mistake, as said by others, bang, flop.

I do have a friend who lives a half mile from me on the same main road that has prepped himself for 25 years.

If the shit gets real bad he will be here with a few others.

There are those who will die not being prepared and those who will ilve, I don't care how it works out for them.

I have prepped for me and my family, not the community, that is their responsibility.

I am not selfish just providing for us, nothing to spare for anyone else.

I am not a hoarder, it took time to build up supplies for us,

did not run out and try to buy out the market is one swipe.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

What I see here is someone who keeps moving the goal posts. First he said you could learn hunting or gardening in a day, then he said, no, he was going to help them get started in a day, then help them keep it going. He said he would want to help his neighbors in a crisis scenario, then he said , no, that's not what he meant. He meant shouldn't he help them be prepared. You can't have a conversation with a person who communicates this way.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

To answer yes question Annie, yes we do make donations to several causes including organizations that support the poor. We’re able to do that now more than in previous years as we now have no business and only one personal debt left, something we worked hard for and made a lot of sacrifices to achieve. 

One thing that means is that we’re actually going to be able to keep paying people during this economic downturn.

If you all would prefer that I do not post on this forum anymore, I will leave gracefully. I thought I might have a point of view that others would find valuable, and I liked the idea of discussing my thoughts with other people who had the foresight prepare for something like this, but if I am not wanted here I will leave.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just to add, I have given out a lot of information on here.

Answered questions I areas that I can help in, does that not count?

I could sit back and do nothing, but I still help.

Do you have any type of gun?

People here are expected to interact or just lurk.

Posting just babble is frustrating to others especially when answers are oblique.

Nobody is asking you to leave, just don't turn this into a religious crusade.

If you have prepping questions ask them, someone will answer them, be it me or others.

You can ignore me if you want, I have as much weight here as a person with 10 posts.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Paullag, I’m not intending to move the goal post. To clarify my thoughts so I can get your opinions, what I’m asking about here is teaching the people in our neighborhood (which is a medium sized neighborhood a good hour from any significant populations) to do the things we can do so that each family can be self sufficient if needed. When I said I could teach them in a day, i was just using exaggerated language to make the point that I think I could teach those skills relatively quickly. 

To clarify the other element, my thought was that by temporarily sharing my resources with my neighbors, I could keep the peace in my neighborhood until we can get stuff together and get every family taking care of themselves and providing for their own families. 

Does this sound like a plan that could potentially work to anybody or is the general consensus still that it would be too difficult to pull off?


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes I have guns and other weapons. Also, many of you obviously have a lot of land. Our neighborhood is set up with 1 to 2 acre lots and we’re close with my of our neighbors and their families. Obviously a slightly different situation from some of you guys, so it may require a different approach.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Paullag, I'm not intending to move the goal post. To clarify my thoughts so I can get your opinions, what I'm asking about here is teaching the people in our neighborhood (which is a medium sized neighborhood a good hour from any significant populations) to do the things we can do so that each family can be self sufficient if needed. When I said I could teach them in a day, i was just using exaggerated language to make the point that I think I could teach those skills relatively quickly.
> 
> To clarify the other element, my thought was that by temporarily sharing my resources with my neighbors, I could keep the peace in my neighborhood until we can get stuff together and get every family taking care of themselves and providing for their own families.
> 
> Does this sound like a plan that could potentially work to anybody or is the general consensus still that it would be too difficult to pull off?


IMHO, it will be impossible to pull off.

Most will do nothing until SHTF then they will go wacky.

You give them stuff now, they will take the rest later in time of crisis.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatestCommandment said:


> To answer yes question Annie, yes we do make donations to several causes including organizations that support the poor. We're able to do that now more than in previous years as we now have no business and only one personal debt left, something we worked hard for and made a lot of sacrifices to achieve.
> 
> One thing that means is that we're actually going to be able to keep paying people during this economic downturn.
> 
> If you all would prefer that I do not post on this forum anymore, I will leave gracefully. I thought I might have a point of view that others would find valuable, and I liked the idea of discussing my thoughts with other people who had the foresight prepare for something like this, but if I am not wanted here I will leave.


You're welcome to stay, and I'm glad you're able to help people now.

However you must realize that for a newbie, you come off a little preachy.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Then the only option left would be to defend. 

My neighborhood might be a little unique though. We're in Florida and we already have a lot of people who hunt and grow food. It's not weird or unusual here. I don't know what all of my neighbors have, but I know for sure some have a lot of stuff.

I just picture us defending our neighborhood rather than our individual houses if it were ever to get bad.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Well, sorry for that. I'm used to being the boss and in charge since I have my own business so I think I default to being very opinionated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Well, sorry for that. I'm used to being the boss and in charge since I have my own business so I think I default to being very opinionated.


Panhandle or peninsula?
Your own business? In what?

Southeast Alabama, here.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

We’re in the Peninsula. For the sake of anonymity I’d prefer not to reveal the business I’m in. It wouldn’t be hard for some people to figure out who I am with the info I’ve already given here, and I’ve revealed quite a bit about what my family has.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

We have a lot of friends in Alabama and Tennessee.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> We're in the Peninsula. For the sake of anonymity I'd prefer not to reveal the business I'm in. It wouldn't be hard for some people to figure out who I am with the info I've already given here, and I've revealed quite a bit about what my family has.


Love the peninsula, although I'm across the border from the panhandle. Both have beauty.

Being the boss. I was the "boss" of my squad in the Army. Didn't run a business; ran men. Today, I'm not the boss. Some listen to me and some despise me. Either way, I don't care. Nobody licks my boots for a paycheck or a good EER. I like my position. 
Either way, if your opinion demands being the boss, there's a flaw.

I hope you're a diver. There are some nice caves in the peninsula!


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Well we all have our flaws I guess. I tend to have strong opinions and to be very assertive. That serves the business well, but might cause problems in other areas. I think my guys would tell you they’re loyal because I’m good at running a business and I’ve never steered the ship wrong. It’s more than a paycheck. It’s that I care about them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Well we all have our flaws I guess. I tend to have strong opinions and to be very assertive. That serves the business well, but might cause problems in other areas. I think my guys would tell you they're loyal because I'm good at running a business and I've never steered the ship wrong. It's more than a paycheck. It's that I care about them.


Having a strong opinion is not bad. Understanding other opinions is empathetic.

Now, on to the important stuff. Do you dive?


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Not an avid diver. My main hobby is woodworking. Those places are all over though. I take it you are?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Not an avid diver. My main hobby is woodworking. Those places are all over though. I take it you are?


Yupper. Spent a week and n the peninsula hitting everything from Crystal River to the Devil's Den. Beautiful.


----------

